# Motor vehicle and road risk.



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I know you specialise in valeting & detailing insurance but do you all aspect of motor trade like for mechanics, bodyshop and road risk policys.

Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We do indeed from Road Risks to full combined policies for pretty much any motor related trade (as long as it is for a legitimate business operating for profit - ie self employed, partnership, ltd company etc)


----------

